# Help loosing wieght and shaping up.



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all, This is gonna be a bit of a long winded question so please bear with me.

I started back at the gym near 7 week ago now with the idea of loosing most of my fat and getting fit again.

Im 30, 6ft 5 and when i started was 23 stone, im a big built lad so ive always carried the wieght quite well.

Ideally i wanted to drop down to about 18-19 stone ish nothing so i look like a rake, just trimed up and muscular (Hopefully :thumb: ).

6 days of the week, sunday being rest, and saturday being full cardio days (before breakfast) im at the gym.

Doing at least an hour of cardio, consisting of crosstrainer, bike and a brisk uphill walk. Always at + peak heart rake (140-150ish) for myself.

After this weve been doing wieghts, each day a different muscle group, chest, arms, back, legs, shoulders etc

Were doing 3 sets of 10 on all apparatus, 1st fairly light warmup, 2nd heavier and 3rd heavy until fail (6-10).

After this we do about half hour / hour swimming to stretch out and just relax.

This is my 7th week in and ive noticed ive slowed down loosing wieght, upto now ive lost over a stone and feeling much better for it, but am a bit gutted about the wieght loss.

Within the 1st 4 week the wieght was falling off me (near a stone), and the past 3 week it seems to of slowed off, no idea where im going wrong.

Diet wise ive been quite strict with myself.

Breakfast - after the gym usualy consists of 2 pieces of brown bread and 3x scrambled eggs.

Dinner - is usually 2 tins of tuna or a grilled chicken breast, with some fruit

Tea - can be anything consisting of chicken, fish, steak anything like that with veg (no potatoes or pasta)

I have a protien shake soon as i get back from the gym and one about an hour before i go bed.

Have any of u got any ideas how i can make my routine any better or is it just a case of keep going?

Any info at all would be greatly apprieceated, cheers for reading.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Seems like you are doing too much exercise and not eating enough

What does all the food add up to?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

I honestly couldnt tell u m8, what am i adding up?

Diet wise I havnt a clue m8 srry


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Try and find out all the nutrional values of the food that you are eating

Fitday.com is good for that sort of thing

Find the protein, far and carb values of the food mate


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Spot on cheers fella, ill have a butchers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Righty just had a quick look up -

Todays food added up (including tonights tea)

Cals - 2044

Fat - 79.3

Carbs - 152.8

Protien - 182.8 (Not counting the 2 whey protien drinks I have)


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

In my mind your doing too much, also you should do cardio after your weights session not before.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Just got back from the gym, and we did wieghts first.

Jesus its alot harder, couldnt do anywhere near as much cardio, mind u, it was legs today and after the crosstrainer seemed like the spawn of satan. 15 mins and my legs were like a baby giraffe.

Will this make much of a difference? Not burning anywhere near as many cals off in cardio and tbh not doing a noticable amount more wieghts either only very slight stamina wise.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I think 2000 calories is too low for some 21-22 stone. 3000 calories would be ok if you just want to burn fat. I think you need more protein and fats too.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Dave, its ounds to me like your getting the principles of everything quite right,

however a couple of things that might help you

1. As said previous, do weights first, lift heavy then cardio after.

2. When you do cardio you will only need to do about 20 minutes, but make it a HIIT session instead of just a prolonged cardio stint. IE run as fast as you can for 1 minute, then slow it right down for 1 minute so your hardly walking. then as fast as you can for a minute so on and so forth do that for 20 minutes , so basically your at full pace for 10 minutes and really slow for 10 minutes, this will help keep burning the calories for over 20 hours after you have done it. and yeah it will hammer you as well lol.. but you only need to do this 3 times per week.

3. look at your diet a little bit more mate , like i say fundamentals are all looking sound. but introduce a little bit of brown rice or a jacket potato or sweet potato. And broccoli a few greens in there. this will give you a bit more carbs as you are doing a lot of cardio, Last thing you want to be doing is losing muscle, as you know the more ,muscle you have the more calories you will burn at rest...

Try and eat at least 1gram of protein per lb of lean body mass ...

AND DONT FORGET THE MOST IMPORTANT THING

LIFT HEAVY !!!!

Let me know how you go on. :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Spot on lads, thanks v much for the info, ill keep u informed how i get on.

Wieghts wise im comming on in leaps and bounds now, managing 8 x 120k benchpress, and the lot on the fly machine which ive never been able to do before.

Getting there slowly but surely, just need to loose the wieght and im sorted.

Cheers again


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Bit of an update, 2st 2 gone so far, wieght loss definatly slowing down, but still seem to be slimming. Muscles comming on a treat aswell.

4 belt notches anyway, hahaha can definatly see a difference.

Flying on strength wise, lifting has come on a treat, mostly due to controll i think now, managing more every week it seems.

Diet is still going strong, eating a bit more now as i always seem to be hungry but still staying on good food.

Swapped over from the holland and barret whey to nutrisport 90 seems alot better, certainly tastes better anyway.

Anyway feeling good, keeping at it


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

excellent results mate keep it up

where in manchester do you train??

Do you understand why cardio is done after weights not before? Or do you want me to try and explain?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Abraham Moss m8, just outside cheetham hill.

Getting to a point now tho where im gonna need heavier wieghts, they only go so far with dumbells, bar and cable. Its more of a fitness gym.

Tiz spot on for the swimming tho, gonna prolly end up going back upto power mill in middleton.

Yeah ive had a good read up, on it, glycogen stores and burning amino acids for fuel etc. All makes sence when u read it.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Do you understand why cardio is done after weights not before? Or do you want me to try and explain?[/quote said:


> I'd like you to try and explain lol, I've been browing UKM for 3 days now taking notes and trying to get some understanding.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

> Studies have shown that it can take as much as 29 minutes
> 
> of cardio to burn your glycogen stores. So if you start your workout off
> 
> ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Davew, just wondered how you were getting on mate with everything , i know this is a old thread but going back through some history and thought it would be nice to ask how its all going a few months down the line ???


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Nowhere near enough cals, protein or fat m8. I'm 11.5 stone and on 2000 cals, 200+ protein, 100 fat & 100 carbs and thats me cutting.

Ask for some diet advice mate, thats what I did and it really helped


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Hi Davew, just wondered how you were getting on mate with everything , i know this is a old thread but going back through some history and thought it would be nice to ask how its all going a few months down the line ???


Old thread resurrection, sorry fellas been mad busy, had'nt been on for a while with working away alot and selling my house etc.

I got right down to just under 20st m8 was all going well, put on some decent size tbh.

Put a bit back on since, 20st 8 now, but still training 3-4 days a week, cardio gets very neglected tho.

Just bought myself a bike, in an attempt to get it back off and onto the goal.

Not really been concentrating on strength, just slowing right down and more controlled lifts, squeezing at compression. Felt like I had done a better workout the days after.

Also been changing from bar to dumbells every 2nd week, just to give myself a bit of change.

Diet has been bad the past few month, quick and easy food not all bad tho, but it all changes today. Bike should be here sometime this week so will be hitting the cardio hard every day.

All stocked up on my whey, amino's, oats and jack3d.

Soon as I drop down to 19 / 20st again it will be back on a course, Ill cross that line when I get to it, small steps.


----------

